
This $5,900 desk lets you lay down while working - m-i-l
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/altwork-station-desk-laying-down/
======
therealunreal
I went looking for something like this a few months ago. I only found
[http://www.ergoquest.com/](http://www.ergoquest.com/). Wide range of products
but very pricey, just as this one.

A cheaper, DIY alternative is possible with good monitor stand/arms and a
recliner.

~~~
akavlie
Can you elaborate on a monitor stand & arms that would work well for a setup
like this?

------
philipkuklis
I need one! Although it looks like you'll have a dental check-up once you sit
down ;)

